# RHUBARB PIE WITH STREUSEL TOPPING



## chef willie (Apr 25, 2013)

It's springtime.....I love rhubarb, I love pie, I love streusel topping....put them all together for pure heaven in a pie shell. I used a deep-dish frozen pie shell for convenience. 

1 1/2 pound rhubarb, cut in chunks for pie use

1/3 cup water

3 Tbl flour

3/4 cup sugar

Topping: cut all ingredients together as usual

1/4 cup butter

1/2 cup sugar

1/2 cup flour

1/2 tsp cinnamon, or more depending on your taste.

Put all rhubarb ingredients in a large sauce pan, bring to a boil, cover with lid ajar for steam to escape and simmer for 5 minutes until tender. Pour into pie shell and put topping on top. I put on cookie sheet lined with foil then baked in a 375 degree oven for 20 minutes, rotated the pie and baked for another 15 minutes. Remove from oven and cool completely. 














rhubarb1.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Apr 25, 2013



















rhubarb2.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Apr 25, 2013



















rhubarb3.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Apr 25, 2013


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 25, 2013)

Yummmm.....I like pies too!  I have never tasted rhubarb!  You are making me want to now!!!Kat


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 25, 2013)

Awesome Willie!!!

Gotta give this to Mrs Bear!!

I have loved "Strawberry-Rhubarb Pie" all of my life!! Don't think I ever had Rhubarb without the Strawberry. I'm sure I'd Love It !!!

Bear


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## chef willie (Apr 26, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Awesome Willie!!!
> 
> Gotta give this to Mrs Bear!!
> 
> ...


Thx buddy....I'm sure Mrs. Bear would hook you up with maybe even a home-made crust!! Stuff was pretty tasty...had some leftover filling in the pan and was hitting on it thinking 'hmmmm, might make a good mop for some pork butt'.....LMAO


----------



## disco (Apr 27, 2013)

I can not wait to try this!


----------



## backyard bbq (Apr 29, 2013)

AWESOME!


----------



## avclub (Apr 30, 2013)

That looks amazing.  I just polished off a strawberry rhubarb pie, looks like straight rhubarb is next on the list now.


----------

